# Do you love the Lord Jesus?



## MW (Feb 22, 2008)

Robert Rollock:



> _If there be any man who loveth not the Lord Jesus_, _let him be Anathema_, _and Anathema Maranatha_, 1 Cor. 16:22; that is, cursed for ever. He who loveth the Lord Jesus is blessed for ever, and he who hateth the Lord Jesus is cursed for ever. Now would to God we had an heart to say with Paul, the man who loveth not Christ, let him be Anathema! From whence rose this? From a wonderful love which the apostle bare to the Lord Jesus. And from whence rose this love to Christ? Look what the apostle saith in 2 Cor. 5:14, _the love of Christ constraineth me_. Now, would to God that we had the half of this love! and if it were so, we would have little patience to see things as they are, and to see the enemies of Christ Jesus set up the altar of the devil against the altar of Christ. We would not only make imprecations against them, but we would by all means hinder them. And this carelessness which we have, testifieth that we love not Christ; and if we love him not, an heavy judgment shall light upon us. Now therefore, seeing all grace is from the love of Christ, the Lord fill our hearts with that love, that we may be partakers of grace here, and hereafter be glorified with Christ. To whom, with the Father, and the Holy Spirit, be all praise, honour, and glory for evermore. Amen.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 23, 2008)

Amen. May we truly love our Lord. I pray the Lord would grant me to love and cherish Him more.


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Robert Rollock:
> 
> 
> 
> > _If there be any man who loveth not the Lord Jesus_, _let him be Anathema_, _and Anathema Maranatha_, 1 Cor. 16:12;



*Amen.*

Forgive me for pointing out a small typo though.  This is actually 1Cor 16:22.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 23, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> Robert Rollock:
> 
> 
> 
> > _If there be any man who loveth not the Lord Jesus_, _let him be Anathema_, _and Anathema Maranatha_, 1 Cor. 16:12; that is, cursed for ever. He who loveth the Lord Jesus is blessed for ever, and he who hateth the Lord Jesus is cursed for ever. Now would to God we had an heart to say with Paul, the man who loveth not Christ, let him be Anathema! From whence rose this? From a wonderful love which the apostle bare to the Lord Jesus. And from whence rose this love to Christ? Look what the apostle saith in 2 Cor. 5:14, _the love of Christ constraineth me_. Now, would to God that we had the half of this love! and if it were so, we would have little patience to see things as they are, and to see the enemies of Christ Jesus set up the altar of the devil against the altar of Christ. We would not only make imprecations against them, but we would by all means hinder them. And this carelessness which we have, testifieth that we love not Christ; and if we love him not, an heavy judgment shall light upon us. Now therefore, seeing all grace is from the love of Christ, the Lord fill our hearts with that love, that we may be partakers of grace here, and hereafter be glorified with Christ. To whom, with the Father, and the Holy Spirit, be all praise, honour, and glory for evermore. Amen.




The more I read the Apostle Paul the more it causes me to cry out to God for this love and the faith to trust Him the way this man of God did.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 23, 2008)

This reminds me of this lovely hymn by Henry Collins: "Jesus, My Lord, My God, My All"

Jesus, my Lord, my God, my all, 
Hear me, blest Savior when I call
Hear me, and from the Thy dwelling place
Pour down the riches of Thy grace
Jesus, my Lord, I Thee adore;
O make me love Thee more and more

Jesus, too late I Thee have sought;
How can I love Thee as I ought?
And how extol Thy matchless fame,
The glorious beauty of Thy Name?
Jesus, my Lord, I Thee adore;
O make me love Thee more and more

Jesus, what didst Thou find in me
That Thou has dealt so lovingly?
How great the joy that Thou hast brought
So far exceeding hope or thought?
Jesus, my Lord, I Thee adore;
O make me love Thee more and more

Jesus, of Thee shall be my song;
To Thee my heart and soul belong;
All that I have or am is Thine
And Thou, blest Savior, Thou art mine
Jesus, my Lord, I Thee adore;
O make me love Thee more and more


----------

